# TTOC Devon & Cornwall Grub 'n' Natter 3rd August



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Instead of the ubiquitous driving meet where not much time is spent talking to each other, and as someone alluded to you get a good view of an exhaust pipe, how about a simple drive to a pub with eating and talking.

Although I haven't tried their food how about the East Dart Hotel at Postbridge http://www.eastdart.co.uk/

and how about mid week to avoid (some) of the crowds so 03/04/05 August.

I'm open to other suggestions for venue and date.

I'll have to book the table so post up if you are interested. 

Brian

*THE LIST*

brittan - - 1
j8keith - - 2

T3RBO - - 1
playboy711 - - 2
Diveratt - - 1
jbell - - 1 - - to be confirmed


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Is there a station nearby :lol: :lol:


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

wallsendmag said:


> Is there a station nearby :lol: :lol:


Yes, there's one just across the road.


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Looks good to me, have to check with Penny for the preferred day, however knowing her love of food she'll probably say that the 3rd., 4th., & 5th. are fine, wheres the menu. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## LOWEY (Oct 3, 2009)

Bri,

Any date mate. 

Paul


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

3rd or 4th is good for me and Yelverton isn't too far a drive


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

So far then:

brittan
j8keith
paulnlowe
T3RBO

The 5th is now eliminated from the possible dates. Would be good to finally meet up Robb and its at Postbridge, not Yelverton.


----------



## playboy711 (Dec 6, 2006)

ill be there turbo permitting! i think iv blown it so waiting for replacement,i dont really fancy driving the distance smoking you all out!

gutted really as i missed the last meet by a couple of hours,i didnt get my fmic fitted in time!

i will try boys!


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Google maps said Yelverton... lets hope the sat nav is working well :lol:

Luis, I could always pick you up if you need a lift mate.


----------



## playboy711 (Dec 6, 2006)

Hay Rob thanks for the offer brother you are a gentleman

hopefully i wont need to take you up on the offer as the princess should be running but ill keep you informed sir!

looks like a nice drive


----------



## NJBTT (Nov 19, 2006)

Hi Brian

Apologies for not being able to make it to this meet. Finishing work between 7 & 8pm being the main reason.

Looking forward to your next weekend idea though!!!

All the best

Nigel


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Oh good, more people. 

So now the list looks like:

brittan
j8keith
paulnlowe
T3RBO
playboy711

Can everyone please let me know if they will be single or double crewed so I can book the right number for the meal.

Sorry you won't be able to make it Nigel.

_Looking forward to your next weekend idea though!!!_

That's not a subtle hint is it? [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Put me down for three... me, myself and I :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

brittan said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Is there a station nearby :lol: :lol:
> ...


Fibber I've just checked on Google earth [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

wallsendmag said:


> Fibber [smiley=argue.gif]


Nope, it may be very small but the petrol station is there right enough.


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Hi Brian, there will be two of us. Keith.


----------



## OeTT (Nov 10, 2007)

Sorry can't make it, weekends are easier for me. Have a fun evening, well done on the Audi South west discount.
Catch up with you all soon

Stewart


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

The list of people attending is now on the first post so I'll keep it updated there.

I need to firm up the date so with only the 5th identified as an unsuitable day for someone we will make this the 4th August simply to put it in the middle of the week. Post title updated accordingly.

I will be booking the table around Tues/Wed this week so if you want to come get your name down.

Sorry Stewart, I picked mid week for a change as its school hols time.


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

It would need to be the 3rd for me I'm back up to Aberdeen on the 4th

Kevin


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Diveratt said:


> It would need to be the 3rd for me I'm back up to Aberdeen on the 4th
> 
> Kevin


OK, anyone object if we change this to 3rd August?


----------



## playboy711 (Dec 6, 2006)

3rd is fine with me sir turbo fittment permitted


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

If its the 3rd I'll be there 

Kevin


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

With no objections I'll now change this to the 3rd August. 

I'll make the booking tomorrow for 8 people which will be as per the list on the first post for the people who have given a definite YES.


----------



## playboy711 (Dec 6, 2006)

it will be me and the wife if i can get the turbo on and done in time if i can't i might limp down to the start of the meet!

ill keep you posted guys


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

playboy711 said:


> it will be me and the wife if i can get the turbo on and done in time if i can't i might limp down to the start of the meet!
> 
> ill keep you posted guys


I've assumed that you will have the car fixed and you will both be there.

The table is booked for 7.30pm so I suggest that we arrange to get there around 7.00 to 7.15.

Most of us will be coming from the Plymouth direction so how about meeting up at the Dartmoor Diner at the top of the hill approaching Roborough Down. Here: http://www.dartmoordiner.co.uk/


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

Hi Brian what time are you planning to meet at the Diner I could join you there and do a grand circle route

Kevin


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

I'd suggest that we LEAVE the diner at 6.45pm, so we should assemble there slightly ahead of that time.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Yea I'll be there Sunday at 3 :lol:

I'll apologise in advanced for the state of my car... 
Let it slip a bit since being ill, so the alloys need a refurb and it really could so with a serious clay and polish


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

I apologise for the state of mine to  dinged the front end yesterday, pulled in to the side for a horse box on the Moor and hit a rock hidden under all the greenery scraches on the bumper and front wheel

Kevin


----------



## LOWEY (Oct 3, 2009)

brittan said:


> With no objections I'll now change this to the 3rd August.
> 
> I'll make the booking tomorrow for 8 people which will be as per the list on the first post for the people who have given a definite YES.


Brian, last minute family 'do' has cropped up. :x Unable to make it for our evening natter etc.

Apologies to all.

Paul


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Ah, sorry Paul  but thanks for letting me know so I can adjust the number for the table.

Hope everyone else is OK to be at the Dartmoor Diner ready to leave at 6.45pm.

I'll confirm the final number with the pub tomorrow and see if I can sort some parking. 
There is not much parking available at the pub itself and many people park on the road. My back-up will be to use the NT car park just before the bridge leaving us 200yds or so to walk. Depending on the weather on Tuesday you may wish to bring a brolly.

Cars will not be inspected for cleanliness or for errant greenery - mine's still dirty after the trip to Poole Quay on Friday.

Brian


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

I plan to leave mine about 18:10 so should easily be there by half past


----------



## playboy711 (Dec 6, 2006)

im so very boarderline!!

my new turbo,manifold and downpipe have arrived today!! im in my mates gargae all day tomorrow fitting,if all goes well ill be there, but if im honest things never go to plan!!!

if for the obvious reason that me and the misses can't make it i am very sorry and hate to have messed you around,

but lets be positive and ill see you guys tomorrow


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up but I will be disappointed if, having originally booked a table for nine, I have to tell the pub that there will be only 5 of us. 

In case you don't get the turbo, etc finished in time, do you have alternative transport you could use? The idea was for as many of us as possible to actually meet so turning up in a non TT can be overlooked. 

Alternatively T3RBO offered to pick you up if required and I will have a spare seat too.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

OK, thee number is now adjusted to seven for the meal and I have the option to use a gravel area at the rear of the pub for parking.


----------



## playboy711 (Dec 6, 2006)

i hate to be the barrer of bad news but we wont be able to make it,

the tt is stuck mid air on a ramp,the engine in half, my mechanic had to leave early and we got stuck trying to take off the parts,

im sorry to let you guys down for a second time

if you dont want to invite us to any further meets i totally understand,

i hope you guys have fun this evening


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

No worries, thanks for letting me know.

I thought that perhaps there would be some other way you could join us, hence the suggestions above.

Inevitably not everyone will be able to attend the meets so the invites will always be to everyone.


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Hi Brian, we both enjoyed the evening, food was fine, it stayed dry and not too far to drive.


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

Nice evening thanks Brian  Still not quite sure where the Sat Nav took me getting back to Newton.

Hope to see you all on the 25th

Kevin


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Lovely evening and pleasure to meet you all, plus nice for me to get out for a change 

Looking forward to the 25th :wink:


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Kevin and Robb, good to meet you and to see Penny and Keith again. 

Hope you can all make it on the 25th and I'll try to set up another meet around the beginning of October so don't forget to send me that roster Kevin.


----------

